# Rogue river air quality



## RutRow (Apr 21, 2011)

lot of fires in the south oregon and No. Cal. Trying to quage if I may want to sklp the trip next week. Been there when its bad and it doesn't excite me to do that again.

how bad is the rogue right now. looking for peoples comment that have been on the river in the last few days or around the put in or take out areas (direct experience). Grants pass cams right now are very smokey. I am really looking for good desciptions for the air quaility. Could you smell it, was it just moderate Haze or half mile visablitly. At noon sun did you notice a orange sunlight by just looking at the ground?


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

Last SUNDAY the smoke came into the Rogue Ranch area half way through the day and it got thick enough to smell it and burn my eyes a bit. When I paddle through Mule Creek canyon, it had cleared out. The next morning the smoke came into Tate. It was very hazy and you could smell it but it didn't burn my eyes. When I hit Clay Hill still water it was gone. It seemed to gather at different places on the river. The wind might have helped clear it out of some places as there was no lack of that. You should check with the Rand station to see what their conditions are as I'm sure it changes from day to day. The majority of my float had no smoke. I got off last Monday.


----------



## RutRow (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey thanks for really great info. Still wondering if I will put on later this month.


----------

